# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  What is it?

## Sothfo

Ok so i have a froglet that i have raised from tadpole and i still don,t know what kind it is? can you help, i live in central Ohio



Here are some pics of him.
the underbelly is white
thanks

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  I'm presuming tadpole is local to OH and based on the froglet legs; will say it's a Rana.  The pics color and whitish belly, point to an American Bullfrog, _Rana catesbiana_.  However; it's still a froglet and could eventually develop body markings that point to one of the other 5 Rana inhabiting OH.  Get ready to feed froglet after it absorbs it's tail with insects that are same as distance between it's eyes.  Please update pics and let us knows when froglet eats  :Smile:  !

----------


## Sothfo

Ok thanks for the information ill update you when he becomes a frog and eats! :Smile:

----------


## Sothfo

Do you know how much longer till he becomes a frog by any chance?

----------


## Carlos

Should be soon!  Once 4 legs are formed the metamorphosis is not far away.  If you are have not done so; now is a good time to prepare a ramp like access to dry area in tank.  Can be done by creating a dam; using a turtle dock; or having a mass of plants frog can climb into. 

Rana's do well when in mixed water and dry enclosures.  This care sheet should work for them even if written for the Leopard Frog:  Frog Forum - Leopard Frog Care - Rana pipiens (Schreber, 1782) and R. sphenocephala (1886).  Myself prefer a ratio of 75-60 water and the rest dry; but most keepers do 50-50.  

Species final size will determine aquarium size.  If a Bullfrog; you might want to consider grabbing a 55G before the $1 a gallon sale at Petco ends later this month.  A mature Bullfrog will use all that tank and if a larger female, will eventually need a larger one  :EEK!:  .

----------


## Sothfo

well um actually his tank is already half land and half water with a filter and some fake plants and id say the tank is 15-25 gallons

----------


## Sothfo

well thanks for all your help but im thinking hes an northern green frog

----------


## Carlos

> well thanks for all your help but im thinking hes an northern green frog


Looking back at pic no. 3; does looks like _Rana clamitans_  :Smile:  !

----------


## Sothfo

sorry with all the questions but he also likes to stick himself between the filter and the aquaruim wall . any idea what he is doing?

----------


## Sothfo

also sorry with the comments but i have found an heat lamp in my house and it just takes any bulb so would it be safe for an frog or is it too hot?And i added some eco earth

----------


## Carlos

There is no telling on why frog is hanging around filter; is the outflow strong?

I don't think your frog will need a heat lamp if tank is in the average room temperature.  Still, you can use that dome reflector with a compact fluorescent or LED bulb that provides visible light spectrum to illuminate tank and grow live plants if you have them  :Smile:  .

----------


## Sothfo

no the filter is an tetra wisper 10 he just likes sitting between the back of the filter and the wall of the tank.

 will these work? also my substrate is an mixture of gravel on the bottom and eco-earth on the top will plants grow in this?

----------


## Carlos

Those lights are good for illumination; but not for plants; for those you want a color rating of around 6,500K.

If plants will grow in water section; natural plant gravel with aquarium fertilizer tabs (check Seachem products) will do.  If on the dry area; recommend ABG type soil mixture. EcoEarth and all other shredded coco mixes have no plant nutrients in them and make for poor substrate.  You can get ABG mix online at Josh Frogs and other retailers  :Smile:  .

----------


## Sothfo

ok thanks for all your help ill update you in this post when he becomes a frog and eats! :Big Grin:

----------


## Sothfo

UPDATE!!!! today i got my frog to eat 3 crickets and he goes on land all the time yay! i still don't know what species he is still, i think a nothern green frog i don't know, how much and many crickets do i feed him? daily weekly ?

----------


## Carlos

Feed it insects sized same as distance between frog's eyes once a day until satiated.  Crickets should be gut loaded with lettuce, carrots, cherios & oats 24-48 hours before feeding.

Once frog is past juvenile stage it will slow down it's feeding response and that is when you go into a day on/off schedule.  Can use this guide to add supplements to food:  http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...schedules.html.

----------


## Sothfo

ok so what species do you think he is?, can you tell yet

----------


## Brian

> ok so what species do you think he is?, can you tell yet


Frogs of Ohio:

Ohio's Frog and Toad Species

It's ranid and it's colouration rules out all but Bullfrog and Northern Green Frog for your area. It has dorsolateral folds on it's back (raised ridge of skin running down each side, they're pretty clear in the 3rd pic from 1st post), this rules out Bullfrog making a Northern Green Frog the only possibility.

Glad it's eating and good luck!

----------

